# [SOLVED] Targa background transparency



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all.
I have a problem that I need to solve. Im starting to work with Windowblinds and skin studio (both newest versions), and I want to make my own Win7 skin. Problem is that image files used by windows support only targa and bmp. I don't have any experience on targa.
I have an image of the ring (lotr one), and I want only the ring to be visible, and everything around it or in middle to be fully transparent, so when I use it in skin studio those transparent areas show items under it.
While searching on google I found that to have transparency with targa files, I need to save image with alpha channel and 32bit option. I tried everything I knew and when I open it with Photoshop I still get image with white background.
What should I do to get transparency, and how to check if I did it correctly?

Thanks,

Natsuke


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Targa background transparency*

You need to create an alpha channel for transparent TGAs. Open your LOTR image and click the 'Create New Channel' icon under the Channels tab. A black mask will be placed over the image. You can then use the marquee/lasso tools or the paintbrush to select which areas of the image you want to keep and which you want to be transparent.

See here for more details: Create a Transparent Image with Alpha Channel - Tutorial


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Targa background transparency*

I tried to create alpha channel in channel list, and used selection which I want transparent, and proceeded to paint it in black (to let photoshop know I want that part hidden), but when I loaded that image later in photoshop it was shown with white background. Im sure I missed something there.
Can you give me literally click-by-click instruction what to do?
The example in the link You provided explained only cutting out unwanted part which works good on PNG but alpha channel wasn't covered (just mentioned).
And if I succeed, will it be shown when I open targa image in photoshop, or if not how can I see it worked?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Targa background transparency*

I'm probably using an older version of Photoshop than you, so step-by-step instructions might be difficult. Some versions don't work well with 32-bit tga files.

Make sure you save the final image as a 32bit tga with the alpha option enabled. If you don't save the alpha channel, you'll be left with just the original image.

If the edit and save were successful, when you open the new image in Photoshop, its white background will be a checkerboard pattern, indicating transparency. You will also see the alpha channel listed below the other channels.

EDIT: To see what it should look like in Photoshop, hover your mouse over the ring on this page to toggle the checkerboard transparency on and off - Image - One ring transparent.png - Lord of the Rings Wiki


----------

